# Soooooooooo angry/sad about this...........



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

I bought 12 pea size magenta mystery snails off ebay a few months back and was fine till about 2 months after buying them, that's when I lost them all. I was a little dishearten to have them die on me. Of course it was a few here and few there....but they all died. ANyway my own snails breeded and I had 7-8 clutches hatch and had about 150 babies live after the first week. I had a clutch of ivory snails/brown snails and a few blue mystery snail clutches. The blue mystery snail batch I managed to keep 10 alive to the size of a pea and the rest had only hatched about 2-3 weeks ago so they were relatively small still. Well anyway last night I cleaned out the 2 gallon tank these small snails were in and put them in a betta fish cup from petland on the side till the water in the tank acclimated to the right temperature. Long story short, my mom had put the heat on last night since it was cold in my house and set it to 70 degrees.....but for some reason most of the rooms in my house got pretty hot. The fish tank thermometer ranged from 82-86 degress. Well now none of my baby snails are moving, the clutch that hatched last night hasn't had any move, and now I am thinking they are all dead. So i feel down after all the hard work to make sure they were cared for properly and the excitement of watching them grow has forever been crushed. Is it possible a few will pull through or if they aren't moving still 6 hrs later they are most likely all dead?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i'm so sorry  you can smell them to see if they're dead.


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

None of them smell yet though I know some are legit dead as their door opening part fell off. I can't tell if any are alive. Worse thing is a clutch just hatched last night too and NONE are moving....which stinks!


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Another way to check as well , is once you have turned the lights off on the tank, wait about an hour or so and check it with a flashlight slowly, so as not to startle the potentially sleeping fish.

If they are moving then obviously alive...check you ammonia levels as well as if you think they are dead, once they start decaying which happens quite fast it can show up on test results if they have died. 

Another thing to try as well, is add a piece of lettuce leaf to the tank and see if the snails go to it overnight.

Snails have a good habit of potentially going into hibernation mode and then suddenly jumping back to life...I had a snail in my saltwater tank I thought was dead, didnt move for 5 days, added a piece of algae wafer sheet to feed the other ones and then bang it popped out the sand!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i have a baby rabbit snail who is somewhere hiding in the gravel in the 3 gallon. i'm hoping a special snack might lure him out. i just need to buy some cucumber. try the veggie trick!


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

They are very good at playing dead. I'm going through the same thing right now. Just switched a tank from gravel to sand and my snails aren't moving in the sand now. I have to keep grabbing a few and putting them in a bucket to make sure they are sitll alive.

As mentioned 6 hours is nothing for them to not move. I'm on day 3 now and as Tazman mentioned with his saltwater snail he went 5 days. Yep throw some food like algae wafers or veggies on the bottom of the tank and they should move.


----------

